# Une fourmi de dix-huit metres



## rezba (4 Mai 2005)

...avec un chapeau sur la tête, ça n'existe pas, ça n'existe pas."

Qui d'entre nous n'a pas appris un jour un des comptines de Robert Desnos ? Un de ces textes pour enfants, un peu surréaliste, à la signification incertaine.

De toute l'½uvre de Desnos, ces comptines, tirées du recueil _30 chantefables pour les enfants sages_ et publiées plus tard sous le titre _Chantefables et Chantefleurs_, ont longtemps été considérées comme un moment à part dans une ½uvre qui, pour être surréaliste, n'en était pas moins totalement engagée.
Desnos était un résistant. Il est mort dans un camp, en Tchécoslovaquie, à Térézin, le 8 juin 1945.

Les Chantefables, elles, sont parues en 1944. Pour tous les lecteurs, ce recueil était une sorte de cadeau onirique fait aux enfants de la guerre. Sans autre signification.

Pourtant, voilà ce qu'en disait Desnos, le 8 février 1944 :
_[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
Ce que j'écris ici ou ailleurs n'intéressera sans doute dans l'avenir que quelques curieux espacés au long des années. Tous les vingt-cinq ou trente ans on exhumera dans des publications confidentielles mon nom et quelques extraits, toujours les mêmes. Les poëmes pour enfants auront survécu un peu plus longtemps que le reste. J'appartiendrai au chapitre de la curiosité limitée. Mais cela durera plus longtemps que beaucoup de paperasses contemporaines.[/font]_

Aujourd'hui, au détour d'une revue professionnelle, je tombe là-dessus :





"Spectacle pour un temps de guerre" ? Chantefables et Chantefleurs ? 
Voilà qu'un poète et une plasticienne, qui voulaient adapter les fables pour en faire un spectacle "jeune public", comme on dit maintenant, se penchent sur les mots des comptines, et en découvrent une signification surprenante.

18 mètres, c'est la longueur de la fourmi. C'est aussi la longueur des locomotives de l'époque. Celles que les allemands utilisaient pour leurs convois. Celle que les résistants attaquaient.

D'autres constituent des discours plus évidents, comme _Le Coquelicot_.

_Le champ de blé met sa cocarde
Coquelicot.
Voici l'été, le temps me tarde
De voir l'arc-en-ciel refleurir.
L'orage fuit, il va mourir,
Nous irons te cueillir bientôt,
Coquelicot._


Mais le cryptage de Desnos répondait vraisemblablement aussi à des significations plus complexes.

Un exemple, _Le Seringa_

_ A Seringapatam
 Qu'on batte le tam-tam
 Qu'on sonne la trompette,
 C'est aujourd'hui la fête,

 Fête des seringas
 Et des rutabagas
 Honneur aux seringas
 Honte aux rutabagas._ 

Bon. Le rutabaga, on voit. C'est cette espèce de navet que tous nos anciens ont mangé pendant les années de disette de l'occupation, jusqu'à en être, avec les topinambours, un symbole. Honte aux rutabagas, honte à l'occupation. Jusque-là, tout va bien.
Mais les seringa ?
Dans le Grand Larousse Illustré de l'époque, on apprend que les seringa ou philadelpes sont des petits arbrisseaux arrondis, ayant des feuilles opposées ( &#8230; ). Il y a treize espèces de seringas, originaires du caucase et de l'Amérique Septentrionale et centrale.
Le caucase et l'Amérique septentrionale, les russes et les américains ? Trop facile. Les deux décrypteurs vont plus loin, et cherchent la signification de philadelphes. 
_Philadelphe_ ? Adhérent d'une société secrète du premier empire, dit le même dictionnaire.
Les seringa, vu comme ça, deviennent les maquisards. Et le dictionnaire de continuer à nous apprendre que ces philadelphes étaient aussi bien royalistes que républicains, et qu'ils étaient unis dans une même haine de l'Empire. Et le dictionnaire de finir : "La dernière manifestation des philadelphes fut la conspiration du général Mallet. Quelques philadelphes furent arretés, mais on ne put en obtenir aucune dénonciation." Aucune dénonciation.

Quant au Seringapatam, c'est encore plus simple : c'est le nom d'une ville indienne déchue, une ancienne capitale du royaume. 

Toutes les comptines sont ainsi passées au crible, même si beaucoup de ces double-sens restent aujourd'hui à l'état de supputations, tant ils semblent aussi constituer des messages codés de leur présent. 
En marge de Calixo, un recueil publié en 1943, Desnos notait : "Rappeler au public qu'il peut y avoir des sous-entendus".

En tout cas, je ne lirais* plus ces comptines à mes enfants de la même façon, désormais.








*_malheureusement, je n'ai pas de lien à vous donner sur les _Notes_ pour lire ces _Poèmes pour des temps d'Occupation_, publiées par Brigitte Bourdon et Yves Thouvenel en marge du livret de leur spectacle, et dont je tire ici de la matière. Mais le spectacle est amené à tourner. Le lien est sous l'affiche. _


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2005)

Tiens c'est étrange cela fais plusieurs fois que cette idée de créer un fil sur les comptines enfantines me traverse l'esprit 
je dois dire que les chansons représentent en général assez bien l'époque, il est pas exemple très curieux de trouver dans les chansons irlandaises beaucoup de thème autour du riche, du pauvre, non pas dans un ton révolutionnaire comme chez nous mais bien à l'inverse une acceptation de la structure de la société, beaucoup de chansons parlent aussi de la ferme et la pêche, bref très représentatif de l'irlande, et donc ipso facto je me suis penché sur les chansons française et là ....

Une par exemple me trouble particulièrement, celle de 4 garçons rencontrant une belle demoiselle, le premier...

bref la rirette semble une chanson guilerette et bien si l'on se penche plus sur le texte....

je vais relire ce soir la fourmi de 18 mêtres


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

Je crains que la modération prenne une tournure bien spéciale


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Merci rezba pour ce moment de nostalgie...:rose:
Nous avions appris cette fourmi de 18m à l'ecole maternelle...
On avait même fait un disque à l'ecole ou nous chantions !!

Oui ça me revient !!! Merci !! enfin je sors de mon autisme !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2005)

C'est Desnos qui a écrit :

_Un iMax ca n'existe pas,
Ca n'existe pas_ ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est Desnos qui a écrit :
> 
> _Un iMax ca n'existe pas,
> Ca n'existe pas_ ?



Ah non, ça ça doit plutôt être du Prévert, un genre d'inventaire improbable !


----------

